# Thick cotton wool fur management....... help :O)



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there, 

Daisy has cotton wool fur that matts very easily.

I groom her daily but can find matts sometimes large ones on a daily basis. They are usually in the areas she scratches like the back leg or under her ear and she gets them on her chest where her harness has been.

She has a sort of grown out puppy cut and is cut every 5 weeks or so to maintain the length. 

I use the Mango Tango shampoo and a Detangling baby conditioner, I also use the John Paul detangling spray to help with matts and combing after washing. I wash her weekly. I groom with a fine metal comb and Madan pin brush. 

Daisy's sister and brother have fine sleek fur that hangs down and seldom matts, they are both show dogs. 

Do you have any tips on how to manage this kind of fur, I am tearing my hair out !! :w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolces fur changed and he matts very easy , i have to say i used pantene on sat and he has not matted !!! i also brush twice a day now instead of once.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I would keep it very short. If the hair on her head is nice you can leave that longer if you like it that way.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> Oh, I would keep it very short. If the hair on her head is nice you can leave that longer if you like it that way.


I agree. If Daisy has a cottony coat, no product will make it silky and straight. A cute puppy cut will save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I deal with one fluff's cottony coat, but little matting problems. Still doesn't keep me from trying to find a product to help it lay down rather than puff out...LOL! So far, only a flat iron works for me...and that damages hair over longterm use (plus, it's time consuming), so I opt out of that one. Oh well.  But I do keep her in full coat (again, only cuz tangles are a non-issue).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily is a cotton ball of fur, I keep her in full coat and it's a lot of work on wash day.I use an olive oil shampoo and conditioner and spray a light olive oil leave in. I let her dry naturally until she's just slightly damp and then dry her w/ a hair dryer on medium setting. I comb her fur,not brush since it gets down to the skin. Her fur does look a little silky afterwards and even has some "swish" to it,her fur dries out really fast and needs conditioning. but in a couple weks she looks like a poufy cotton ball again.
She matts some ,armpits and back on the legs but mostly when her fur is dry and needs washed.
I takes a lot of work initially,then it's just a comb out every couple days. when I used to brush,I'd have to do it every day,sometimes twice per day. Also ,it sounds like a lot of olive oil conditioning but the shampoo has a bit of olive oil,same w/ the conditioner and the olive oil spray is very light too.
I use hair care products from the African American hair care section. I use it and it helps my dry hair,my hair is dry and brittle, hair so I figured try it on my fluffs,their fur is more like hair. Organic brand,has an olive green label,you can get it almost everywhere,Wal-Mart,Rite Aid,Walgreens, Meijers, and so on. The olive oil spray lasts a long time too since it goes on light.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Organic brand,has an olive green label,you can get it almost everywhere,Wal-Mart,Rite Aid,Walgreens, Meijers, and so on. The olive oil spray lasts a long time too since it goes on light.


That's great information. I'm going to look for it locally! Thanks.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Ladies.

I dont mind that Daisy looks fluffy and I am not trying to make her fur sleek like her family members, I just wish it would not matt and knot so much.

I wash her every 7 to 10 days perhaps I need to wash her every 5 days because her hair does seem more manageable when it has been washed and I will try the Olive Oil products and see what happens.. 

If you guys have more suggestions I would love to hear them :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I really think it is more work than necessary to try to keep a fluffy Malt in a long coat. Bathing every 5 days just seems excessive to me. It won't matt if it is very short. Catcher doesn't have silky hair on his body yet his ears are silky, so I keep his body short and head and beard long. He gets a professional grooming every 3 weeks and a once-a-week brushing from me and that's it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I bathe mine about every 2-3 weeks depends on what they get into or if they get a poo bottom. In between,I use a little olive oil spray and comb through and do some Cow Boy Majic spray on the bum area to help reduce those annoying hitch hikers...

Emily will look like a cotton ball after about a week so just a little spritz and comb through does her. If I had to bathe them every week,they'd be short for sure.
It's realy just a little daily maintenance,a quick combthrough during the evening news. I don't comb the hair dry,it will break,so the spray helps moisturize and helps reduce the drag of the comb and less preakage.
The reason I tried it on myself is my friend,she's African American and has trouble w/ dryness and breakage,so she used this and her hair went from dry and frizzy to moisturized and more sleek w/o looking oily. She saw Emily and said her hair reminded her of her own and suggested it on her too.


----------



## Dainty Dawgs (Jul 21, 2010)

What a Great idea Michelle...I'm going to try this on Rosie as she has that cotton coat and will mat very easy.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I would talk with Crystal about Pure Paws


----------

